

What is SXSW and TED had a lovechild with Peter Thiel? Meet Voice & Exit. - rsentrepreneurs
http://www.radicalsocialentreps.org/2013/02/what-if-sxsw-and-ted-had-a-lovechild-with-peter-thiel-meet-voice-exit-march-9-2013/
Voice &#38; Exit is an upcoming conference featuring twelve short talks about major innovation in social entrepreneurship and radical community. Parallels SXSW, Austin, March 9.
======
borderless
Wackier than TED. Entertaining at least.

